# BLD Request an Alg/Cycle Thread



## Ramo (Feb 13, 2013)

The Purpose of This Thread
For people to find solutions to specific cases if they are learning/improving BH/3-Style/Freesyle.
I do realize that there is a "Request an Alg" thread. This will be meant for BLD users while that will be for other things.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 13, 2013)

Most people have used the BLD OAQT up until now, but this could be good.


----------



## Riley (Feb 13, 2013)

Some corner cycles that I still use OP with. 

UBL - UFR - DBR
UBL - LFU - FDL

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 13, 2013)

Riley said:


> Some corner cycles that I still use OP with.
> 
> UBL - UFR - DBR
> UBL - LFU - FDL
> ...



[D2 ; [U2 , R' F' R2 F R]] (14)
[x U R' ; [R' D2 R , U2]] (11)

The first one can also be:
[x2 y' ; [R2 U R2 U' R2 , D2]] (12)


----------



## Ramo (Feb 13, 2013)

I created this because I know I will be using this to get algs to help me with 3-Style/BH learning. It's also for BLD people who need cycles.


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 2, 2013)

Any good alg for twisting ULB and FRD in both directions?
Currently I use D' (R U R' U')*2 L2 (U R U' R')*2 L2 D. Is anything better?


----------



## Renslay (Mar 2, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Any good alg for twisting ULB and FRD in both directions?
> Currently I use D' (R U R' U')*2 L2 (U R U' R')*2 L2 D. Is anything better?



F2 (R U R' U R U2 R') (L' U' L U' L' U2 L) F2
and inverse.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 2, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Any good alg for twisting ULB and FRD in both directions?
> Currently I use D' (R U R' U')*2 L2 (U R U' R')*2 L2 D. Is anything better?



r U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' r' F2. I forgot it for a while due to lack of practice, I've been meaning to learn it again since it's not bad. Based on sune/antisune combo.


----------

